# Student visa, when starts



## oloov (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi.
My wife just got acceptance letter from her future school in Australia. It starts February 2012.
So now we are about to start applying for student visa. I don't expect any problems with this process.
One thing I'm curious, when can we actually go to Australia. 
School recommends at least 3 days before classes start, but what about our visa. When it actually starts to be valid? I can't find any info about it. 
It is important for us since we are taking our dog with us, and we want to make sure we have timing for dogs vaccination right. 

Thank You


----------



## melbystudent (Sep 27, 2011)

hi oloov.. hows your application going?


----------



## krsreddy (Sep 29, 2011)

My consultant was mentioning a maximum of one month before the course start you can go there.

Just as I am typing I got one doubt. Normally, the orientation is around one week ahead of the starting of the classes. I wonder would they consider one month with respect to "orientation" or "starting of classes"!!


----------



## oloov (Nov 15, 2010)

melbystudent said:


> hi oloov.. hows your application going?


We tried to apply, but we can't until October 10.
Because You can't do that until 4 months before school starts.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

oloov said:


> We tried to apply, but we can't until October 10.
> Because You can't do that until 4 months before school starts.


That's right. Just apply on October 10 and your visa will be valid for you to travel as soon as you like to. So basically that means you can go to Australia as early as October, given that your visa get granted soon. This is most likely the case if you are from a low risk country, e.g. the UK, Germany, Canada, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## oloov (Nov 15, 2010)

GermanGirl said:


> That's right. Just apply on October 10 and your visa will be valid for you to travel as soon as you like to. So basically that means you can go to Australia as early as October, given that your visa get granted soon. This is most likely the case if you are from a low risk country, e.g. the UK, Germany, Canada, etc.
> 
> Good luck!


My wife called Australian embassy and they told her it takes up to 15 days to get answer. We are Polish citizens and that puts us in Assessment Level 1.
And we have all documents ready so I don't expect any problems.


----------



## oloov (Nov 15, 2010)

We got our visas today. It took 3 weeks  , what a difference from dealing with US immigration department. They need months for something like this.


----------

